# Smoling Brisket Day Before Serving



## doghair (May 11, 2014)

Feeding a bunch of people smoked brisket is hard to manage because the smoking time depends on so many variables that the brisket never seems to be ready when the people are.  So does anyone smoke the brisket the day before serving it?  If so, what's the best way to warm the brisket up on the day it's being served?  Let it come to room temperature before wrapping it in foil and putting it in an oven?  If so, what oven temperature and for how long?  Appreciate any advice about this.  Thanks.


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 11, 2014)

Doghair said:


> Feeding a bunch of people smoked brisket is hard to manage because the smoking time depends on so many variables that the brisket never seems to be ready when the people are.  So does anyone smoke the brisket the day before serving it?  If so, what's the best way to warm the brisket up on the day it's being served?  Let it come to room temperature before wrapping it in foil and putting it in an oven?  If so, what oven temperature and for how long?  Appreciate any advice about this.  Thanks.


Brisket should have been wrapped to rest after coming out of the smoker.   From there, after it's cooled a bit, put it in the fridge.   Next day, go straight from fridge to a 300 degree oven.  Will take about an hour to come to serving temperature (about 145 - 160).    You can also just stick it with a probe and when it slides in with no resistance, it's at serving temp.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 11, 2014)

Demo' gave good advice for a dinner/picnic on the small side. For large parties, 50+, Slice it, shingle it in pans and add Au Jus or beef broth, cover with foil and heat in a 325°F to 165°. Here is a recipe for Au Jus...JJ

Smokey Au Jus

1- Lg Onion,

4-5 Carrots,

3-4 Ribs Celery

3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Beef, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,

THEN add 4-6 Cups Beef Broth,

2 Tbs Tomato Paste,

1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)

1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want. 

While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and add 1Cup Red Wine, something you like to drink, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus, drag quickly across to take off the last little bit of fat.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.

Serve the sliced Beef Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy.

NOTE: If you are using this recipe with Brisket or a long smoke, additional Water will have to be added periodically to maintain the proper volume. Do not add more Broth as repeated addition and reduction will make the Au Jus too salty..


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 11, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Demo' gave good advice for a dinner/picnic on the small side. For large parties, 50+, Slice it, shingle it in pans and add Au Jus or beef broth, cover with foil and heat in a 325°F to 165°. Here is a recipe for Au Jus...JJ
> 
> Smokey Au Jus
> 
> ...


Chef Jimmy, you've never noticed a difference in taste/texture when reheating sliced versus whole brisket ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 11, 2014)

Demosthenes9 said:


> Chef Jimmy, you've never noticed a difference in taste/texture when reheating sliced versus whole brisket ?


Oh sure. But when I have to be ready to plate Brisket for 500 guests, it needs to be sliced heated and ready to go all at once. I prefer reheating Brisket whole since it is thin and reheats quickly. If taken out of the smoker a few degree shy of probe tender, I can reheat and finish the cook at the same time getting damn near fresh made in texture and flavor. Since the OP didn't say how many being served, I just wanted to give an option from a volume service perspective.

In contrast, Pork Butts should almost always be Pulled, Chilled and Re-heated so that big old hunk of meat does not spent too much time in the Danger Zone on the cool down and re-heat...JJ


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 11, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Oh sure. But when I have to be ready to plate Brisket for 500 guests, it needs to be sliced heated and ready to go all at once. I prefer reheating Brisket whole since it is thin and reheats quickly. If taken out of the smoker a few degree shy of probe tender, I can reheat and finish the cook at the same time getting damn near fresh made in texture and flavor. Since the OP didn't say how many being served, I just wanted to give an option from a volume service perspective.
> 
> In contrast, Pork Butts should almost always be Pulled, Chilled and Re-heated so that big old hunk of meat does not spent too much time in the Danger Zone on the cool down and re-heat...JJ


Gotcha.  Small sacrifice in the name of convenience.


----------

